# BSD 10.1 GDM Black Screen



## gosukiwi (Jun 5, 2015)

I just installed FreeBSD from scratch and tried installing xfce and gdm. So I ran

`pkg install xorg xfce gdm`

I also updated /etc/rc.conf and added


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
```

Now when I boot, instead of getting a login screen I get a black screen, and can't do anything. I looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and I got


```
(WW) config/devd: devd socket is lost
(EE) config/devd: fail to connect to devd
```
My processor is Intel i3 2330m, uses Intel® HD Graphics 3000.

Anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## gosukiwi (Jun 6, 2015)

Okay, I installed Slim and it magically works


----------

